
Dear Postgres - pookieinc
http://www.craigkerstiens.com/2017/10/12/dear-postgres/#.WeDVTOaikro.twitter
======
bjpbakker
Prior discussion:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=15463796](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=15463796)

------
msl09
I expected a rant. I was pleasantly surprised.

